# Mongolian horse archers



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

Their success is usually chalked up to the nomadic advantage. The nomadic way of life is harsh and surviving in that environment necessitates learning certain skills. Nearly every Mongolian man in the 13th century was a well trained horseman and archer by his mid twenties, and had been training in these skills all his life. These skills naturally lent themselves to military purposes: a number of Mongolian military tactics were modified hunting tactics Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox they had already been using.


----------



## Gimli's Ghost (Jun 29, 2021)

I've seen a display of Horse archery by a Plains Indian that puts Mongolian Horse archers in prospective. Of course Indians didn't encounter horses till thousands of years after the Mongols. They certainly caught on quickly.
The Indian archer could fire two or three arrows at a time with all hitting a man sized target at a dead gallop. His rapid fire was also a sight to behold.

The factors that made the Mongols so fearsome in combat was more in the plentitude of arrows each carried. Every Mongol on campaign carried two bows, one left unstrung the other strung and ready alternating daily. They used 48 arrow quivers carrying several into battle strapped to their saddle and each had a pack horse carrying several hundred arrows ready for quick resupply.
Indians seldom carried many arrows and making more was a bit of a chore without specialized tools while arrows used by Asian archers were usually mass produced by villagers who did nothing else. Mongol type bows Of the Khanate era were usually made by Chinese craftsmen who's entire living , and life itself, depended on producing the highest quality bows, they were forbidden to sell these to anyone other than the Mongols..
The Parthians might have given the Mongols a run for their money when it came to horse archery.

During the early days of colonial America the Indians inhabiting the coastal areas usually used very light bows of around 25# pull. The early settlers bought up surplus munition grade breastplates that were being phased out in Europe. hoping this would give them an advantage. Problem there was the Indians never bothered shooting at the chest, they were good enough with those light bows to knock birds out of the air so transfixing a man's throat or putting one through an eye was no problemo for them.


----------



## LabRat Brewer (Aug 19, 2021)

This facebook link might be interesting to people reading this particular thread they teach Mongolian Style Riding/shooting







: Log in to Facebook*[0]=AZX9B10VmtzjQICO4jyoPrvIIirHdIny6_UCAQnUfObgKLdf0AgdBueh0tct-eCAlhyTPynkHuKHKq4JBJLSLBNyuidXJXo0NkZoxg1DXnWkC0FTW8Xbvww7StKVRU6VljY&__tn*=H-R


----------



## LabRat Brewer (Aug 19, 2021)

It is in Bakersfield, California.


----------



## Txduckcutter (Mar 3, 2021)

cool stuff!


----------



## sdwilde18 (11 mo ago)

lionback said:


> Their success is usually chalked up to the nomadic advantage. The nomadic way of life is harsh and surviving in that environment necessitates learning certain skills. Nearly every Mongolian man in the 13th century was a well trained horseman and archer by his mid twenties, and had been training in these skills all his life. These skills naturally lent themselves to military purposes: a number of Mongolian military tactics were modified hunting tactics Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox they had already been using.


Love the history lesson


----------



## msplitt (10 mo ago)

fangbows said:


>


That is super interesting!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks all the posts are great and informative


----------



## Uplandmt (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks. Great stuff!


----------



## Cody j (Nov 3, 2013)

I took a mounted archery clinic last fall and had a lot of fun. I would recommend it to anyone who likes archery and riding horses.


----------



## 808Kahuna (Aug 25, 2014)

Quite insightful. Thank you for posting. 
It baffles me to know that some of their bows draw weight exceeded 100 lbs.

I can’t ride a horse and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Interesting thread. I watched a video of Samurai archers on horseback. We preach anchor point but they hold the string away from their face. Search for a video and be amazed.


----------

